# Lets see your bagged turkeys.....



## dlip

Show off some pictures of your turkeys you've taken over the years.......


----------



## WingedShooter7

yet you dont post a picture :roll:


----------



## dlip

What difference does that make? For the past two years I have not hunted turkeys because of loss of land. The turkeys I have killed, were photographed with cheapo disposable cameras, and I don't feel like I owe it to people who get this snide attitude thinking that you accomplish something by trying to start an argument. I shouldn't even be having to explain this to you. If you have killed a turkey, and have it on a digital camera, and it's not too much trouble, I'm sure people would like to see it. You are not being forced to do this, so don't act put out if you don't want to. The object of this thread, is to get the forum moving.


----------



## Camo




----------



## WingedShooter7

sorry didnt mean for you to get upset, ^^^^^hahahhahaha nice one


----------



## dlip

No worries. My fault for jumping like that. You would have to know what has happened on this site to understand why I jumped on you. If you care to know more, I will tell you through PM.


----------



## WingedShooter7

alright sure thing man and no worries


----------



## nhturkeydude

Hi
Here is a few pics
nhturkeydude


----------



## nhturkeydude

turkeydude


----------



## nhturkeydude

turkeydude


----------



## nhturkeydude




----------



## Hunterda

My sons 2nd ND Spring Gobbler in 3 years.
[siteimg]3317[/siteimg]


----------



## dlip

It's been three years since I lost my spot, and I found a new one this year. I think I might have hit the mother load on big toms. Hopefully I'll have a picture up here before too long. I wish I had my other's on digital camera.


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Shot this one 2 years ago with the gun. 23.5lbs 10" beard 1.25" spurs.


Shot this one last year with the bow. 22lbs 10" beard 1" spurs.


----------



## prairie hunter

Tom in the same spot 2 years in a row. Nice.


----------



## kevin.k

[siteimg]3558[/siteimg]

last years turkey my buddy and i....im the one holding the old tom i called he video tapped


----------



## MN_waterfowler

man, no wonder i cant get one yet............. :******:   :soapbox:


----------

